# Cargo bikes - Christiania, Bakfiets, etc.



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone have much experience with these? I'm planning to get a 2-wheel. I think I've narrowed it down to Bakfiets or Christiania. Christiania is considerably lighter than Bakfiets, but Bakfiets handle a slight bit better. There are rumors that Christiania is coming out with a new one this fall, but can't find any confirmation. From a pure aesthetics standpoint I like the wood box and standard handlebars on the Bakfiets better than the box and high handlebars on the Christiania.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

No real personal experience but a couple things:

Another option might be Metrofiets, I've ridden one briefly, it was a nice ride and a bit lighter than the classic Bakfiets.

Clever Cycles out of Portland Oregon does a ton with cargo bikes. Not sure where you are, but they'd be worth checking out.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Scott. I had considered the Metrofiets, but it's gotten pretty consistent bad reviews for being quite squirrelly or loosy-goosy compared to the Bakfiets & Christiana. It also does not have an enclosed drivetrain like most cargo bikes (and that is important for me) and uses drum instead of roller brakes.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Let us know which one you end up, I'd be curious to hear more experiences. I've wanted a cargo bike for a while, but need a garage first.

What are you trying to carry? I know people who have been very happy with Big Dummys, but that's definitely a very different set up.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a number of uses in mind. Taking grandkids to store/cafe/ice cream shop, picking up stuff from grocery and other stores within easy cargo cycling distance, hauling garbage and other stuff up/down 1200' driveway at our new place (better than wheelbarrow? pulling garbage can? Especially in winter?). 

It'll be interesting to see how well it works and how much I really use it. We live in MN so weather might be an issue though I nordic ski all winter so riding the bakfiets fairly slow to the grocery store shouldn't be too awful on most days. Really hot days may actually be worse. We just bought a new place that has a relatively flat MUT in front connected to two shopping areas so that's a huge plus (and a major factor in our decision to buy it). These two give us a grocery, 4 cafe's, booze store, 2 ice cream places, flower shop, Fedex Office, and a few other places. I and others are working with the county to get a bike lane added to a major road to connect a third shopping area (which for me personally will add a safe to ride to hardware store).


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

If you're in Minnesota have you talked to the folks at Calhoun Cycles in Minneapolis? They are probably the best cargo bike resource in Minnesota I've come across.

I'm imaging studded tires on the Bakfiets, I think Schwalbe makes a 20in studded one that would work on the front.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Another (Portland, OR) cargo bike-specific, shop is Splendid Cycles. Joel will work with you to tailor your cargo bike to your needs. Plus, he handles the Danish, Larry vs. Harry, long John-type cargo bikes.
:thumbsup:


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Guys. Calhoun only carry the Larry vs Harry Bullitt which doesn't have a fully covered chain guard and doesn't use roller brakes, both features that are critical to me. The Bullitts also have a reputation for being a bit squirlier than Bakfiets & Christiania.

I'm going to see how the bike trails are at our new place before going studded. I hope they and my drive will remain clear enough that I don't have to, but, yeah, this is Minnesnowta.


----------



## shortribs (Oct 7, 2012)

InfiniteLoop said:


> I'm planning to get a 2-wheel.



A little different, but give the Frances Cycles offerings a look, too. I barely have enough room for my current lineup of machines but am awfully tempted by the Small Haul & more recent Mixte Haul...


----------

